

Sony release tool for analyzing and modifying Android apks - fidotron
https://github.com/sonyericssondev/ApkAnalyser/wiki

======
johansch
The blog post (with screenshots) about this:

[http://developer.sonymobile.com/wp/2012/04/13/powerful-
tool-...](http://developer.sonymobile.com/wp/2012/04/13/powerful-tool-to-
analyse-your-apks-now-released-open-source/)

------
bookwormAT
This sounds pretty cool. Did anyone tried this already?

